# Killington: Devil's Fiddle - will it see snowmaking this year?



## Highway Star (Jan 14, 2009)

Devil's Fiddle, next to Outer Limits on Killington's Bear Mountain, is Killington's best and most interesting trail, quite possibly the best trail in the northeast....due to the the pitch, variety of lines, and terrain features.  It gets enough natural snow to open, however, once skied out it has MANY stumps and rocks especially in the narrower lower section.  

Up until the last few years, the Fiddle always got some amount of snowmaking.  Back in the 80's and 90's, it was enough to bury the entire original width of the trail.  Since then, brush has grown in, narrowing the trail, and snowmaking has been cut back.  The last time the Fiddle saw snowmaking was in FEBURARY 2006, and that was only a strip down one side and the runout.  The last two seasons have seen no snowmaking, and although it was open a reasonable amount, cover was marginal.

The Fiddle is a gem of eastern skiing, and one of Killington's flagship trails....Spinmaster, can you comment on if Killington has any plans to make snow on the Fiddle this year?  Thanks!!!


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Devil's Fiddle, next to Outer Limits on Killington's Bear Mountain, is Killington's best and most interesting trail, quite possibly the best trail in the northeast....due to the the pitch, variety of lines, and terrain features.



While I really enjoy skiing the Fiddle, the runout is brutal and in my mind one of the reasons it doesn't make my top 5 list.  It does need some off season work for all the stumps and brush to bring it back to it's glory.  

My guess is they don't make snow on it.

Anyone know who they sold the old DF chair to?


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 14, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> While I really enjoy skiing the Fiddle, the runout is brutal and in my mind one of the reasons it doesn't make my top 5 list.  It does need some off season work for all the stumps and brush to bring it back to it's glory.
> 
> My guess is they don't make snow on it.
> 
> Anyone know who they sold the old DF chair to?



The chair is still in place, but the cable and chairs are off.  Don't know if it was sold or not.

While they have done a large amount of brush cutting the last 2 years on most trails, they seem want the Fiddle to grow in and get narrower....probably so it collects snow better.  I would prefer if they cut it to the original width and made snow on it....but obviously, that costs money!!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Devil's Fiddle, next to Outer Limits on Killington's Bear Mountain, is Killington's best and most interesting trail, *quite possibly the best trail in the northeast*....due to the the pitch, variety of lines, and terrain features.



Quite the statement. I can't discount it since I've never skied it. Do you think snowmaking would change the characteristics of it? After all, if you bury the thing with snow, it just becomes another wide steep snowmaking trail, no?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 14, 2009)

you couldnt, or you wouldnt, bury the cliff band that resides up top but it would alter it for sure.  I havent skied that trail in so long its a fuzzy memory but it is a sick trail.  putting it in the top 5 isnt out of the question based on what i remember.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> After all, if you bury the thing with snow, it just becomes another wide steep snowmaking trail, no?



No.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> The chair is still in place, but the cable and chairs are off.  Don't know if it was sold or not.
> 
> While they have done a large amount of brush cutting the last 2 years on most trails, they seem want the Fiddle to grow in and get narrower....probably so it collects snow better.  I would prefer if they cut it to the original width and made snow on it....but obviously, that costs money!!!


When I was there last week, I came across Falls Brook and thought I saw the cable still on, but there was a huge empty spool next to the lift.  
The empty spool wasn't mounted onto anything, unless they are going to roll it up by hand :blink:....j/k


----------



## awf170 (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks pretty radtastic to me.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 14, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Looks pretty radtastic to me.



Great video.  That's from when the trail was the full original width and they made snow on it....a bit too much snow imho....


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Quite the statement. I can't discount it since I've never skied it. Do you think snowmaking would change the characteristics of it? After all, if you bury the thing with snow, it just becomes another wide steep snowmaking trail, no?



nah it was originally designed as a snowmaking trail. SKI always made snow on it. while it opens sometimes on nat, it really needs snowmaking to be open consistently.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 14, 2009)

If you can catch that trail on a powder day (open or closed) it's awesome.  

I got over there last season the first day it was open (12/18/07).  It was memorable for sure. I took a few runs on it this season (12/22/08) and found some of the sweetest East Coast powder I've ever seen.  Not much of a base, but the snow was so light, dry and deeeep.  Strange seeing the lift towers with no cable/chairs.  Wonder if they will take the rest of the pieces down?

I've never really thought about it but it's got the pitch and terrain features to rank right up there.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Devil's Fiddle, next to Outer Limits on Killington's Bear Mountain, is Killington's best and most interesting trail, quite possibly the best trail in the northeast....due to the the pitch, variety of lines, and terrain features.  It gets enough natural snow to open, however, once skied out it has MANY stumps and rocks especially in the narrower lower section.
> 
> Up until the last few years, the Fiddle always got some amount of snowmaking.  Back in the 80's and 90's, it was enough to bury the entire original width of the trail.  Since then, brush has grown in, narrowing the trail, and snowmaking has been cut back.  The last time the Fiddle saw snowmaking was in FEBURARY 2006, and that was only a strip down one side and the runout.  The last two seasons have seen no snowmaking, and although it was open a reasonable amount, cover was marginal.
> 
> The Fiddle is a gem of eastern skiing, and one of Killington's flagship trails....Spinmaster, can you comment on if Killington has any plans to make snow on the Fiddle this year?  Thanks!!!





You are correct in that snow was usually made on the trail in the past, but you weren't around in the 80's to back this claim up.

It would be ridiculous to hack away the growth that is coming in to skier's right. Let the thing narrow up and hold snow better. The less Double Dippers at Killington the better.

I also, would like to know what POWDR has in mind for the trail and chair. Its a shame having that run sit there year after year without snow on it except for a few good dumps.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 14, 2009)

Newpylong said:


> You are correct in that snow was usually made on the trail in the past, but you weren't around in the 80's to back this claim up.
> 
> It would be ridiculous to hack away the growth that is coming in to skier's right. Let the thing narrow up and hold snow better. The less Double Dippers at Killington the better.
> 
> I also, would like to know what POWDR has in mind for the trail and chair. Its a shame having that run sit there year after year without snow on it except for a few good dumps.


Thats my thought. Its wide enough as it is let the trail grow in more. As far as the snowmaking, I would like to see them put some guns on it just to have it open more. I would never say it the top trail in the east but I would put it in the top 10.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 14, 2009)

check out this guys attempt to ski switch after dropping in...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 14, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> check out this guys attempt to ski switch after dropping in...



That's just how I'd ski it


----------



## poconovfr (Jan 14, 2009)

powbmps said:


> If you can catch that trail on a powder day (open or closed) it's awsome.




Same goes for anything steep and riddled with trees on the east coast.
The Fiddle is a worthy run but there are many equally as fun.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 14, 2009)

Newpylong said:


> You are correct in that snow was usually made on the trail in the past, but you weren't around in the 80's to back this claim up.
> 
> It would be ridiculous to hack away the growth that is coming in to skier's right. Let the thing narrow up and hold snow better. The less Double Dippers at Killington the better.
> 
> I also, would like to know what POWDR has in mind for the trail and chair. Its a shame having that run sit there year after year without snow on it except for a few good dumps.





ALLSKIING said:


> Thats my thought. Its wide enough as it is let the trail grow in more. As far as the snowmaking, I would like to see them put some guns on it just to have it open more. I would never say it the top trail in the east but I would put it in the top 10.



You guys don't ski Killington regularly and you obviously don't know....

All the brush does is provide a waste of space between the Fiddle and Devil's Den.  Due to the shape of the Fiddle and the direction if faces, it traps snow very well regardless of the trees.  

The trail only gets narrower for about 200 yards in the lower middle section, by almost half it's original width.  The remainder of the trail, top and bottom, is very close to it's original width, with less than 50 feet of growth.

If anything, they should thin out the brush and let it merge better with devil's den.

Yes, it is the best trail in the east.  Name another trail at a resort (not a glade) which is better.....


----------



## poconovfr (Jan 14, 2009)

Goat,Starr,Redline,Stiens,Anything off the Castle rock chair,K-27,..........awe hell this could go on all nite. It's a good trail....one of many in New England. Now if you want to get into glades.......


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Yes, it is the best trail in the east.  Name another trail at a resort (not a glade) which is better.....



IMHO, that's a strech--but hey, what do I know-----mmmm, try Liftline at Smuggs---Empire at WF---Front Four comes to mind at Stowe

It's a fun trail, but I wouldn't call it the best---just sayin'


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 14, 2009)

poconovfr said:


> Goat,Starr,Redline,Stiens,Anything off the Castle rock chair,K-27,..........awe hell this could go on all nite. It's a good trail....one of many in New England. Now if you want to get into glades.......



Nope.

Overall, the Fiddle blows away all those.  What it lacks in vert it makes up for in width and variety.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Yes, it is the best trail in the east.  Name another trail at a resort (not a glade) which is better.....



Heck, I don't even know I'd consider it the best trail at Killington.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Heck, I don't even know I'd consider it the best trail at Killington.



Ok, so what's the best trail (actual on the map trail, not glade) at Killington?


----------



## mondeo (Jan 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Ok, so what's the best trail (actual on the map trail, not glade) at Killington?


Depends on the day. Sometimes, O.L. Needle's lift line is up there. Escapade is good. Other days Devils Fiddle is the best.

The fallacy of your argument is that there _isn't _a best trail at Killington or in the East. Everyone is entitled to their favorites. There is no unique solution.


----------



## skiing is life (Jan 14, 2009)

in an anal, annoying, nasally bob discount furniture sounding voice: 

I doubt it!


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Depends on the day. Sometimes, O.L. Needle's lift line is up there. Escapade is good. Other days Devils Fiddle is the best.
> 
> The fallacy of your argument is that there _isn't _a best trail at Killington or in the East. Everyone is entitled to their favorites. There is no unique solution.




I'm talking about best overall trail.  Even considering that NELL and escapade get more snow and hold snow better (I've skied them both many times this year), Devils Fiddle blows them both away.  And you haven't even mentioned the 2nd and 3rd best trails at Killington...!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'm talking about best overall trail.  Even considering that NELL and escapade get more snow and hold snow better (I've skied them both many times this year), Devils Fiddle blows them both away.  And you haven't even mentioned the 2nd and 3rd best trails at Killington...!


Overall, to me, I'd call O.L. the best trail at Killington. Tons of lines, about three different distinct fall lines, fairly consistent, steep pitch, and long. It's hard to beat for a bump skier.


----------



## wasupersoaker (Jan 14, 2009)

i think there should be a SKI OFF!!!!!!










highway star is such a dork.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Overall, to me, I'd call O.L. the best trail at Killington.



Fail.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Fail.


Two can play that game.

You're a poo poo head.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2009)

My K top 3 

3) Dreamaker - when it's not being wasted as a terrain park down low

2) Fiddle - with coverage

1) Catwalk - short, sweet and puts a big smile on my face everytime I hike up and hit it


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> You guys don't ski Killington regularly and you obviously don't know....
> 
> All the brush does is provide a waste of space between the Fiddle and Devil's Den.  Due to the shape of the Fiddle and the direction if faces, it traps snow very well regardless of the trees.
> 
> ...


Your such a tool..How do you know where I ski?You don't. Why do you need such a wide trail? Most anything at MRG is better then DF hands down. I don't even what to hear that lame "fail" If you think any different then you must not ski it.


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 14, 2009)

best?!? nah but the fiddle has character and is certainly one of the more unique and western like runs in the east, particularly with the cliff area. speaking of which and maybe geoff can corroborate, but i kinda remember the fiddle originally running right through the cliff area before they rerouted and widened the upper part (the part running next to outer limits) to make it easier to make snow on.


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 14, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Looks pretty radtastic to me.



Kickin'.  I love watching them rock the straight 200s!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 14, 2009)

i knew this thread would deliver.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> i knew this thread would deliver.


:razz:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Nope.
> 
> Overall, the Fiddle blows away all those.  What it lacks in vert it makes up for in width and variety.



HS, I know your just trolling. Anyway, for me a good/great trail isn't wide---I like 'em narrow and steep.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

ALLSKIING said:


> Your such a tool..How do you know where I ski?You don't. Why do you need such a wide trail? Most anything at MRG is better then DF hands down. I don't even what to hear that lame "fail" If you think any different then you must not ski it.



I take it that you don't ski Killington that much.

While OL can be a great trail at times, I think most regular Killington skiers (except maybe the bump skiers) would not rank it in the top 5 or top 10 of their favorite trails.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Still waiting on response from Spinmaster on the original question - will they make snow on the Fiddle!  Will it be anytime soon?  Thank you.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 15, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> HS, I know your just trolling. Anyway, for me a good/great trail isn't wide---I like 'em narrow and steep.



DF can be about two feet wide..........if you straightline it ;-).


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Still waiting on response from Spinmaster on the original question - will they make snow on the Fiddle!  Will it be anytime soon?  Thank you.




I'm thinking that silence may speak volumes on this issue


----------



## powbmps (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Still waiting on response from Spinmaster on the original question - will they make snow on the Fiddle!  Will it be anytime soon?  Thank you.



Does he come here often?  Last post was 12/17.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Does he come here often?  Last post was 12/17.



Last Activity: Jan 1, 2009

Somebody PM or email him....one of you shill types.....thanks.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I take it that you don't ski Killington that much.
> 
> While OL can be a great trail at times, I think most regular Killington skiers (except maybe the bump skiers) would not rank it in the top 5 or top 10 of their favorite trails.



well i did a search and found 9 trip reports from allskiing going going back to 2008.  i know he has skied it before then and probably skis it more than he reports.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2009)

oh who gives a damn what highwayjar thinks.

he was still playing with his barbie dolls and crapping his huggies when devils fiddle was actually open on a regular basis.  he's a petulant little child.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> well i did a search and found 9 trip reports from allskiing going going back to 2008.  i know he has skied it before then and probably skis it more than he reports.



I'm not taking the word of someone who barely goes in the trees, like allskiing.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 15, 2009)

You are a bitter, bitter man :razz:.



2knees said:


> oh who gives a damn what highwayjar thinks.
> 
> he was still playing with his barbie dolls and crapping his huggies when devils fiddle was actually open on a regular basis.  he's a petulant little child.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2009)

powbmps said:


> You are a bitter, bitter man :razz:.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'm not taking the word of someone who barely goes in the trees, like allskiing.



i'm certainly not arguing as i think these debates are pointless.  but what does allskiing skiing the trees have to do with a debate over fiddle?  i have never skied it.  is fiddle gladed?  doesn't look like it from that video.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 15, 2009)

ALLSKIING skis Killington all the time. So does his wife and so do his kids. They are good skiers, especially ALLSKIING, although I did school him pretty good at MRG in the spring last season. 

You got nothing on him Kevin. Nothing. I've seen you both ski. You got nothing on ALLSKIING, unless of course you consider sitting in the back seat while doing mandatory GS turns down Snowshed an accomplishment. In that dept, you got him beat, but that's about it dood. Quit while you're behind.

(Actually, I just wanted to post in this most historic thread.)


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 15, 2009)

and let's not forget this classic demonstration of hs' skiing prowess from the fiddle:


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> ALLSKIING skis Killington all the time. So does his wife and so do his kids. They are good skiers, especially ALLSKIING, although I did school him pretty good at MRG in the spring last season.
> 
> You got nothing on him Kevin. Nothing. I've seen you both ski. You got nothing on ALLSKIING, unless of course you consider sitting in the back seat while doing mandatory GS turns down Snowshed an accomplishment. In that dept, you got him beat, but that's about it dood. Quit while you're behind.
> 
> (Actually, I just wanted to post in this most historic thread.)



LOL....Last time I checked, you're all talk, and talk is cheap.  You've never seen me ski.  I know who the top skiers are at Killington (myself included), and you're not one of them.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I know who the top skiers are at Killington *(myself included)*



You're one of the top skiers at Killington? :lol: Like Top 50 or Top 10? Top 5? Or are you simply just the *BEST *skier at Killington? :grin:


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> LOL....Last time I checked, you're all talk, and talk is cheap.  You've never seen me ski.  I know who the top skiers are at Killington (myself included), and you're not one of them.



Now that's funny. If nothing else, gotta give it to HighwayStar for entertainment value. A+.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> You're one of the top skiers at Killington? :lol: Like Top 50 or Top 10? Top 5? Or are you simply just the *BEST *skier at Killington? :grin:



As far regulars (locals or ski house/weekenders) not including KMS or instructors, probably well within the top 20 or 30 on any given day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2009)

I will say three things:

1. Devil's Fiddle is a great trail and could be argued as the best wide trail in the east.  To argue one's opinion that it's the best and say others are wrong is well, let's just call it Highwaystar.  

2. It definitely should see more snowmaking to help it open.  Having such a great trail that has snowmaking remain closed as often as it is is a shame for Killington skiers.

3. Someone needs to update wikipedia.  It's a travesty that this is all you get http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highway_Star.  

I'm dead serious, wiki needs to pay homage to Highwaystar with a bio and while we're at, put him in the dictionary as well.  The dude is like Action Jackson, his name should be a verb.


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 15, 2009)

btw what ever happened to the much anticipated sundown ski-off.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star vs. Chuck Norris?


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> As far regulars (locals or ski house/weekenders) not including KMS or instructors, probably well within the top 20 or 30 depending on any given day.



This is you, right?



Any more current video? I'd like to see more of one of Killington's best.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> The dude is like Action Jackson, his name should be a verb.



i'm dying over here.....:lol:


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> Now that's funny. If nothing else, gotta give it to HighwayStar for entertainment value. A+.



Allskiing???  Are you talking about this guy?  The one who eats it at 0:50 and skis by at 1:40?



Greg said:


> Nothing too impressive, but it'll give you the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna finish chugging this beer, then off to bed!



Riiiiight.....

Again, in the dark red jacket:



Personally, I'm not impressed.  But maybe this passes as good sking on A-zone.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep. That be him. Way better than you. Better form, better stance, better turns, and better person.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

jerseyjoey said:


> better person



+ 1,000,000


----------



## icedtea (Jan 15, 2009)

i love the smack talk. when can we see you back it up man. i am always around and willing to ride with anyone. hs, hang with my crew one day and if you can hang then i will give you props.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

icedtea said:


> i love the smack talk. when can we see you back it up man. i am always around and willing to ride with anyone. hs, hang with my crew one day and if you can hang then i will give you props.



But, can they hang with me.....?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 15, 2009)

icedtea said:


> i love the smack talk. when can we see you back it up man. i am always around and willing to ride with anyone. hs, hang with my crew one day and if you can hang then i will give you props.



No way HS could hang with your crew. Maybe with Boogie, but no one else, and that would be close. HS is never around to back up his mouth. That's what makes him so entertaiing. You know that what you see is not what you get when it comes to his mouth. Actually, I think Boogie could prolly take him in a ski off.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

jerseyjoey said:


> yep. That be him. Way better than you. Better form, better stance, better turns, and better person.



rofl....


----------



## icedtea (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> But, can they hang with me.....?




hahahahahahhahahahahhaahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahha... i wonder what will break first your skis or your ego???


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> No way HS could hang with your crew. Maybe with Boogie, but no one else, and that would be close. HS is never around to back up his mouth. That's what makes him so entertaiing. You know that what you see is not what you get when it comes to his mouth. Actually, I think Boogie could prolly take him in a ski off.



ROFL....I'm sure you have both seen me ski in person, but don't know what I look like.  And no, you could not hang.


----------



## icedtea (Jan 15, 2009)

dude, i would have you shitting yourself.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> better person.





Greg said:


> + 1,000,000



i was just going to say the same thing.

and in the end, thats all that really matters.

WE LOVE YOU DAVE!!!!!   sniff sniff.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> i was just going to say the same thing.
> 
> and in the end, thats all that really matters.
> 
> WE LOVE YOU DAVE!!!!!   sniff sniff.



Group hug?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2009)

nothing brings us all closer like a good highwaystar flame-off.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> i was just going to say the same thing.
> 
> and in the end, thats all that really matters.
> 
> WE LOVE YOU DAVE!!!!!   sniff sniff.





JerseyJoey said:


> Group hug?



Safety meeting?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 15, 2009)

You guys are killing me.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

icedtea said:


> dude, i would have you shitting yourself.



Riiight....not unless you're an ex-pro (or pro)......


----------



## icedtea (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Riiight....not unless you're an ex-pro (or pro)......



i can always try... why don't you take some runs sometime... 

hey you might even have some fun!!!


----------



## icedtea (Jan 15, 2009)

and i do ride with someone that is ranked in the top 15 in the nation in bordercross.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 15, 2009)

icedtea said:


> and i do ride with someone that is ranked in the top 15 in the nation in bordercross.



Barnibus?


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Riiight....not unless you're an ex-pro (or pro)......



Pro what?


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

icedtea said:


> and i do ride with someone that is ranked in the top 15 in the nation in bordercross.



Does he give you steeze lessons...?


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> btw what ever happened to the much anticipated sundown ski-off.



HS backed out. And boy am I glad. I didn't know I was dealing with someone who was among the top 30 skiers at Killington. :-o What was I thinking? Phew.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> HS backed out. And boy am I glad. I didn't know I was dealing with someone who was among the top 30 skiers at Killington. :-o What was I thinking? Phew.



It would have been a huge waste of my time....you wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> It would have been a huge waste of my time....you wouldn't stand a chance.



I totally agree. You're incredible.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> It would have been a huge waste of my time....you wouldn't stand a chance.





Greg said:


> I totally agree. You're incredible.



And very handsome too. At least that's what his dating profile says on the 20 sites he's on looking for a date.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> And very handsome too. At least that's what his dating profile says on the 20 sites he's on looking for a date.



I haven't online dated in about 4 years.....it's even lamer than alpinezone...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I haven't online dated in about 4 years.....it's even lamer than alpinezone...



Maybe you should lie a little more about who you are and maybe you'll get a date.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> HS backed out. And boy am I glad. I didn't know I was dealing with someone who was among the top 30 skiers at Killington. :-o What was I thinking? Phew.





Highway Star said:


> It would have been a huge waste of my time....you wouldn't stand a chance.



Highwaystar will BURY you!!!!








btw, how'd that work out for Nikki?


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> This is you, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Any more current video? I'd like to see more of one of Killington's best.



hey hs, the silence is deafening ...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 15, 2009)

I think I just gave myself a hernia from laughing too hard. This thread is the shizzle yo. Please keep it going, at least until the end of work on Friday.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I haven't online dated in about 4 years.....it's even lamer than alpinezone...



Buck up little camper!  You got to get back on that horse when you fall off.  Keep your chin up high and remember you're SPECIAL!

i think i have the answer to all your prayers right here.  



skiwithme2009 said:


> Decided to post this here, since craigslist is falling through and time is running short
> 
> hope to hear from you!
> 
> ...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star is gonna date the ShamWow dude?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2009)

well, they're both lookin for love in all the wrong places......


----------



## poconovfr (Jan 15, 2009)

How did this go from a discussion about Devil's Fiddle snowmaking to gehy dating?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 15, 2009)

poconovfr said:


> How did this go from a discussion about Devil's Fiddle snowmaking to gehy dating?



Highway Star


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2009)

poconovfr said:


> How did this go from a discussion about Devil's Fiddle snowmaking to gehy dating?





JerseyJoey said:


> Highway Star



highwaystar = dumpster fire


----------



## icedtea (Jan 15, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> Barnibus?



yea


----------



## icedtea (Jan 15, 2009)

HS

what is a steeze lesson??? can you provide one for me please?


----------



## powbmps (Jan 15, 2009)

This thread needs some Ponch.


----------



## poconovfr (Jan 15, 2009)

Things have gotton out of hand.............................this thread is officially gehy.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 15, 2009)

I think I just busted a nut reading this thread...too funny! Highway Star= Fail!!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 15, 2009)

icedtea said:


> yea




That dude is a maniac. Awesome boarder. Prolly in the top 5 I've ever seen. I kept up with him (almost), but it was work. No way HighwayStar is gonna go turn for turn with that dude. Not a chance. Bet the mortgage on it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> This is you, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Any more current video? I'd like to see more of one of Killington's best.


So again...Is this you??Yep, I think so. Sorry FAIL!!


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

ALLSKIING said:


> So again...Is this you??Yep, I think so. Sorry FAIL!!



This, coming from the guy who skis like a gaper.....


----------



## icedtea (Jan 15, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> That dude is a maniac. Awesome boarder. Prolly in the top 5 I've ever seen. I kept up with him (almost), but it was work. No way HighwayStar is gonna go turn for turn with that dude. Not a chance. Bet the mortgage on it.



yeah and rockon is a really good skier. for someone that talks all this junk you would think he would have no problem taking some runs.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 15, 2009)

icedtea said:


> yeah and rockon is a really good skier. for someone that talks all this junk you would think he would have no problem taking some runs.



He's a fraidy cat. Fraidy cat. Fraidy cat.


----------



## icedtea (Jan 15, 2009)

HS = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





???????


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry, I just feel that I don't have anything to prove to A-gaper-zone.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Sorry, I just feel that I don't have anything to prove to A-gaper-zone.



dont worry son, you've proven plenty.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> dont worry son, you've proven plenty.



I ski better than all of you on this board, until proven otherwise.  Please come to Killington and call me out for a ski off.  I dare you.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

this is the danky beers talking, normally i pass on pissing contest like this...

why do you care if you can ski better than person X or vise versa?  and who cares what management does to devil's fiddle?  they can take shit on the trail and call it packed fudge if they like.  you come off as a killington stalker and are disrespectful to your fellow board members.  why do you feel the need to attack allskiing's ability on skis because he disputed your stance on a trail at killington?  as 2knees said, you have proven plenty...


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> this is the danky beers talking, normally i pass on pissing contest like this...
> 
> why do you care if you can ski better than person X or vise versa?  and who cares what management does to devil's fiddle?  they can take shit on the trail and call it packed fudge if they like.  you come off as a killington stalker and are disrespectful to your fellow board members.  why do you feel the need to attack allskiing's ability on skis because he disputed your stance on a trail at killington?  as 2knees said, you have proven plenty...



Post #31:



ALLSKIING said:


> Your such a tool..How do you know where I ski?You don't. Why do you need such a wide trail? Most anything at MRG is better then DF hands down. I don't even what to hear that lame "fail" If you think any different then you must not ski it.



Oh, and no, I don't care that I ski better than you guys.  But the fact is, I do!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Post #31:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and no, I don't care that I ski better than you guys.  But the fact is, I do!!!



kzone, AZ, maybe other message boards.... but you get back what you put out there... insults, attacks, arguments, ski-offs...  smoke a J and chill out man.  k-mart will be there in the morning.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Oh, and no, I don't care that I ski better than you guys.  But the fact is, I do!!!



You wouldn't by chance be related to Uncle Rico?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Oh, and no, I don't care that I ski better than you guys.  But the fact is, I do!!!



Wow, you're such a sorry POS. All you have is this board and Kzone to try and justify your pathetic existence. If you broke your leg tomorrow, you would have no reason to wake up! RIP dude!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> This, coming from the guy who skis like a gaper.....


This comes from a guy that skis in the backseat and almost eats it twice in that vid....TOOL!!



Highway Star said:


> Sorry, I just feel that I don't have anything to prove to A-gaper-zone.


Bigger Tool




Highway Star said:


> I ski better than all of you on this board, until proven otherwise.  Please come to Killington and call me out for a ski off.  I dare you.


Even bigger Tool



Highway Star said:


> Post #31:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and no, I don't care that I ski better than you guys.  But the fact is, I do!!!


The biggest tool of them all


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

ALLSKIING said:


> This comes from a guy that skis in the backseat and almost eats it twice in that vid....TOOL!!
> 
> 
> Bigger Tool
> ...



Try harder!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> kzone, AZ, maybe other message boards.... but you get back what you put out there... insults, attacks, arguments, ski-offs...



You assume that I want to be friends with you guys.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Ski it if you can....


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> You assume that I want to be friends with you guys.



That is not what I assumed.  I'm a huge advocate of you or anyone being able to do and say what you want....  as long as you aren't disrespectful to me or people that I consider friends.  Karma is a bitch....


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Ski it if you can....



Isn't that a pic from Ski Sundown?  :lol:


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> That is not what I assumed.  I'm a huge advocate of you or anyone being able to do and say what you want....  as long as you aren't disrespectful to me or people that I consider friends.  Karma is a bitch....



I'm not being disrespectful.  I just stated that I ski better than all of you, which is fact.  Oh, I think I did say that Allskiing skis like a gaper (which he does, really).  Anyway, I'm not the one spewing insults etc here.


----------



## skiing is life (Jan 15, 2009)

youre gay

























































































































not that theres anything wrong with that:flag:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'm not being disrespectful.  I just stated that I ski better than all of you, which is fact.  Oh, I think I did say that Allskiing skis like a gaper (which he does, really).  Anyway, I'm not the one spewing insults etc here.



I'm really not in this to prove that I am right or anyone is wrong.  What I was trying to say is that your posting history ruffles peoples feathers to the point where they insult you.  Right or wrong that seems to be the pattern.  Sorry for calling you a K-Mart stalker, but you are obsessed with that MTN.  ;-)


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I ski better than all of you on this board, until proven otherwise.  Please come to Killington and call me out for a ski off.  I dare you.



me, you want to call me out?  or are you calling me out to call you out?  can you call out a request for a call out for a ski off?  arent you just calling me out when you asked me to call you out?  this all sounds so gay.  or is that the real plan here.  sorry tinkerbell but i'm happily married.  try hittin on Grassi again, i think he might be drunk.  maybe you can get some play from him.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> me, you want to call me out?  or are you calling me out to call you out?  can you call out a request for a call out for a ski off?  arent you just calling me out when you asked me to call you out?  this all sounds so gay.  or is that the real plan here.  sorry tinkerbell but i'm happily married.  try hittin on Grassi again, i think he might be drunk.  maybe you can get some play from him.



:lol: 2knees, i'm shoving my 42" clown pole up your poop shoot next time i see you.  :lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Just checking out my new sig...


I like it nice job tool!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 15, 2009)

You were the fat kid that everyone picked on in middle school, weren't you?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2009)

mondeo said:


> You were the fat kid that everyone picked on in middle school, weren't you?



I'm the fat adult that people still pick on!  :lol:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm the fat adult that people still pick on!  :lol:



Come on, we love you!  At least you didn't turn into an obnoxious dink with a fragile ego!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 15, 2009)

Is there anyway we can institute a 2 page limit on HS created threads?  All this "I'm the best skier at Killington" crap is distracting me from threads with actual substance.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Is there anyway we can institute a 2 page limit on HS created threads?  All this "I'm the best skier at Killington" crap is distracting me from threads with actual substance.



Yeah, so do you wad or fold, HS?



deadheadskier said:


> I'm the fat adult that people still pick on!  :lol:


I thought that was GSS? Or does he not qualify adult on account of his frequent use of the word "steezy?"


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> All this "I'm the best skier at Killington" crap is distracting me from threads with actual substance.



Don't worry. There was much in this one... :lol:


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 15, 2009)

allskiing said:


> i like it nice job tool!



ftw.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Don't worry. There was much in this one... :lol:


Yeah, but can we institute the limit anyway?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 16, 2009)

HighwayStar is not the best skier at Killington. I am.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 16, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> HighwayStar is not the best skier at Killington. I am.


No, I'm Spartacus!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 16, 2009)

mondeo said:


> No, I'm Spartacus!



But I am...BATMAN!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> ftw.


See what can happen when you ski narrow trails....If you like we can start a thread and ask Win if he will cut back Rumble so you can ski it...Then again you have Double Dipper so you should be all set.


----------



## BLESS (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> LOL....Last time I checked, you're all talk, and talk is cheap.  You've never seen me ski.  I know who the top skiers are at Killington (myself included), and you're not one of them.




instant classic.  anyone who has to tell everyone he's one of the best skiers somewhere, clearly isn't.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 16, 2009)

ALLSKIING said:


> See what can happen when you ski narrow trails....If you like we can start a thread and ask Win if he will cut back Rumble so you can ski it...Then again you have Double Dipper so you should be all set.



I wouldn't fall on something so easy.

LOL...Killington has plenty of narrow "trails" and tight glades....but you probably don't know where they are.

I don't see what the fuss is about rumble.  It's not that hard.  Goat is certainly a more challenging trail.

The Fiddle is not the most challenging trail in the east, but it is very fun to ski.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> LOL...Killington has plenty of narrow "trails" and tight glades....but you probably don't know where they are.



...and that is what makes you smarter, better, faster then everyone else


----------



## powbmps (Jan 16, 2009)

I feel like I'm back in third grade special ed.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> The Fiddle is not the most challenging trail in the east, but it is very fun to ski.


Now that is a true statement.


----------



## icedtea (Jan 16, 2009)

Calling You OUT!!!

Ski / RIDE - OFF this weekend KMART!!!

I know the rules...


----------



## icedtea (Jan 16, 2009)

Come out come out wherever you are.....


----------



## 2knees (Jan 16, 2009)

powbmps said:


> I feel like I'm back in third grade special ed.




come on man, this is the classic car wreck thread.  

bodies strewn across the highway, some headless torso running down the side of the road, blood everywhere.  but do you look, oh yeah, you look.  and you back up and look again.  and again.  cause just when you think its all cleaned up, here comes an 18 wheeler running straight into the ambulances ready to take away the dead and its fresh carnage all over again.


----------



## icedtea (Jan 16, 2009)

I have some great runs in mind for the SKI RIDE OFF!!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2009)

icedtea said:


> I have some great runs in mind for the SKI RIDE OFF!!!



Keep us posted on all the latest developments. I would guess it somehow won't happen though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> come on man, this is the classic car wreck thread.
> 
> bodies strewn across the highway, some headless torso running down the side of the road, blood everywhere.  but do you look, oh yeah, you look.  and you back up and look again.  and again.  cause just when you think its all cleaned up, here comes an 18 wheeler running straight into the ambulances ready to take away the dead and its fresh carnage all over again.



Yup

I don't care if Highwaystar shoots Greg's dog.  He cannot be banned......ever.   

No idea how good of skier he is, really don't care, but I will defend until death that he has no equal in composing car wreck threads.  He is the master and I am ever so grateful for his presence.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 16, 2009)

icedtea said:


> I have some great runs in mind for the SKI RIDE OFF!!!



He can't hang. HighwayStar is a nothing more than an all talk, no action piece of egotistical crap. Anyone who feels the need to proclaim himself the best skier on Alpine Zone tells you something about him. There are some insecurity issues surrounding that boy.

Right outside this...lazy summer home...........


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Devil's Fiddle, next to Outer Limits on Killington's Bear Mountain, is Killington's best and most interesting trail, quite possibly the best trail in the northeast....due to the the pitch, variety of lines, and terrain features.]







Highway Star said:


> The Fiddle is not the most challenging trail in the east, but it is very fun to ski.



ooops


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Yup
> 
> I don't care if Highwaystar shoots Greg's dog.  He cannot be banned......ever.
> 
> No idea how good of skier he is, really don't care, but I will defend until death that he has no equal in composing car wreck threads.  He is the master and I am ever so grateful for his presence.


BAWHAHAHAHAHA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wonder if HighwayStar is a big fan of carpooling?


----------



## tcharron (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> You guys don't ski Killington regularly and you obviously don't know....



We all stopped going to Killington after you convinced us how terrible it's been run in recent years...

Wait...  You still ski there?

Wow....


----------



## mondeo (Jan 16, 2009)

tcharron said:


> We all stopped going to Killington after you convinced us how terrible it's been run in recent years...
> 
> Wait... You still ski there?
> 
> Wow....


 
pwnd


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2009)

tcharron said:


> We all stopped going to Killington after you convinced us how terrible it's been run in recent years...
> 
> Wait...  You still ski there?
> 
> Wow....


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 16, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> ooops



What?  You don't know the difference between "challenging" and best"???  Durrrr.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Durrrr.



oh my god you didnt.......


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> What?  You don't know the difference between "challenging" and best"???  Durrrr.



watching you work brings tears of joy to my eyes master


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 16, 2009)

mondeo said:


> pwnd



Yes, it's much less crowded without all of you there.  Thanks for leaving.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 16, 2009)

Just when I thought this thread couldn't get any better.............


----------



## tcharron (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Yes, it's much less crowded without all of you there.  Thanks for leaving.



Now, if you'd kindly do the same, we can ALL be happier..


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 16, 2009)

icedtea said:


> Calling You OUT!!!
> 
> Ski / RIDE - OFF this weekend KMART!!!
> 
> I know the rules...



Suuuure.  12 noon at the bottom of the skyeship gondola.  Route 4.


----------



## icedtea (Jan 16, 2009)

top of k peak around 10:30??????

we should wait to sunday we might set some nice falling gifts from above. this way you won't get hurt.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 16, 2009)

icedtea said:


> top of k peak around 10:30??????
> 
> we should wait to sunday we might set some nice falling gifts from above. this way you won't get hurt.


 
Can tools tell time?


----------



## tcharron (Jan 16, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Can tools tell time?



He talks out of his rear twards everything ELSE, why not to the clock...    :roll:


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 16, 2009)

icedtea said:


> top of k peak around 10:30??????
> 
> we should wait to sunday we might set some nice falling gifts from above. this way you won't get hurt.



I just don't see how this is going to work....you don't have skis.  It is a ski-off afterall.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I just don't see how this is going to work....you don't have skis.  It is a ski-off afterall.



Just like this thread: http://forums.alpinezone.com/44518-oh-snap-its.html

you are oh so quick to try and find a way to back out.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 16, 2009)

i've always found devil's fiddle to be kind of gimmicky with the cliff band and not much else of note.  an ok trail, but i'm not surprised they're letting it grow over.  can't wait for nature to reclaim the whole thing, like sunrise mountain.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I just don't see how this is going to work....you don't have skis.  It is a ski-off afterall.



He'll school you regardless, as will I when I see you at K. You still sporting those risers?


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> What?  You don't know the difference between "challenging" and best"???  Durrrr.



Thought I did---please splain to me how the "best" shouldn't be "challenging"


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 16, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> He'll school you regardless, as will I when I see you at K. You still sporting those risers?



.......Yawn........as if you guys could even ID me.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> .......Yawn........as if you guys could even ID me.



Wouldn't they just look for the best skier there?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> .......Yawn........as if you guys could even ID me.



I already told you once. We'll ID you by the mandatory GS turns in the backseat on Snowshed.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Wouldn't they just look for the best skier there?



Yes, that would work!


----------



## SnowRider (Jan 16, 2009)

As for argueing if it is or isn't the best trail in the east, thats a matter of opinion. You can't tell a group of people Devil's Fiddle *IS* the best trail in the east. I think it's up to them to make that decision.


----------



## icedtea (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Yes, that would work!



i was going to look for the super rad skier dude with all the ladies with him.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 16, 2009)

icedtea said:


> i was going to look for the super rad skier dude with all the ladies with him.



Ummm....that would be me, not HighwayStar. I'm the best there is at Killington. The ski school wouldn't take me as an instructor because I was TOO good and they thought my skiing prowess would alienate all the students.
True story.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 16, 2009)

On second thought, I'm glad you guy can't ID me, because you seem a bit stalkerish....


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> On second thought, I'm glad you guy can't ID me, because you seem a bit stalkerish....



I know who you are. I could be standing right next to you right now. I could be on the chairlift with you and you'd never know it. I could be the one that just cut you off and you'd never know it. I could be hiding under your bed at night with the other monsters, and you'd never know it. Matter if fact, I COULD BE YOU, and you'd never know it.

Stalkerish? What does that mean?


----------



## mondeo (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> On second thought, I'm glad you guy can't ID me, because you seem a bit stalkerish....


Plus as long as no one can ID you, there's no possibility of additional backseat skiing evidence being produced! I mean, we all know you can ski backseat from that vid on the Fiddle, but if more backseat videos are revealed people will realize that's the ONLY way you can ski!

Can't have that, now can we?


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 16, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Plus as long as no one can ID you, there's no possibility of additional backseat skiing evidence being produced! I mean, we all know you can ski backseat from that vid on the Fiddle, but if more backseat videos are revealed people will realize that's the ONLY way you can ski!
> 
> Can't have that, now can we?



Feel free to continue thinking that I ski in the backseat. (even though in the fiddle clip, I was skiing very manky snow and had no other choice)


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 16, 2009)

If you leaned back any further in that video your skis would snap.

Manky snow? Do you make these words up?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> watching you work brings tears of joy to my eyes master


+1


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 16, 2009)

Newpylong said:


> If you leaned back any further in that video your skis would snap.
> 
> Manky snow? Do you make these words up?



Hot pow?


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Feel free to continue thinking that I ski in the backseat. (even though in the fiddle clip, I was skiing very manky snow and had no other choice)



Any other video floating around out there we can take a look at with you skiing better conditions?


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Any other video floating around out there we can take a look at with you skiing better conditions?



Nope.


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Nope.



Well, if that Fiddle clip is all we have to go on, I would say in all seriousness, you're a pretty good skier. Very aggressive, although seemingly right on the verge of blowing up. Yeah, way back seat, but you powered through the turns okay. Not sure why you were huffing and puffing so much after skiing that short stretch though.

Anyway, yeah, good skiing. AZ's best skier? One of Killington's top 30? No effin way.


----------



## Phildozer (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Nope.



You do realize with every post, you leave your IP number with Greg's server so finding you isn't all that much of a challenge.

Keep that in-mind next time you're trash-talking.


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2009)

Phildozer said:


> You do realize with every post, you leave your IP number with Greg's server so finding you isn't all the much of a challenge.
> 
> Keep that in-mind next time you're trash-talking.



Easy there, killer... :roll: No need to go making threats on my behalf.


----------



## icedtea (Jan 16, 2009)

Phildozer said:


> You do realize with every post, you leave your IP number with Greg's server so finding you isn't all that much of a challenge.
> 
> Keep that in-mind next time you're trash-talking.



now that is stalkerish...


----------



## Phildozer (Jan 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Easy there, killer... :roll: No need to go making threats on my behalf.



Wasn't making threats, Mogul Man, just pointing out what should be obvious.

Many people think they can just mouth-off on the internet with impunity but don't realize in-fact, they're easily traced.  I didn't know if Highway Star, with all his bravado, was aware of this.


----------



## hammer (Jan 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Well, if that Fiddle clip is all we have to go on, I would say in all seriousness, you're a pretty good skier. Very aggressive, although seemingly right on the verge of blowing up. Yeah, way back seat, but you powered through the turns okay. Not sure why you were huffing and puffing so much after skiing that short stretch though.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, good skiing. AZ's best skier? One of Killington's top 30? No effin way.



HS asked for some MA over on EpicSki on this clip:

http://forums.epicski.com/showthread.php?t=44851&highlight=Highway+Star+fiddle

I wonder why the Sugarbush video was removed from YouTube, though.

I'd have to give HS credit for making it through the conditions (I wouldn't even try) but, on the other hand, he could be just making it on sheer athletic ability alone...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 16, 2009)

Phildozer said:


> Wasn't making threats, Mogul Man, just pointing out what should be obvious.




and the side skirmishes start............


----------



## Phildozer (Jan 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> and the side skirmishes start............



Wasn't trying to start a side-skirmish, sidebar-slapfight or appendix-aggressionfest!


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2009)

What really makes this video special is not the skiing, but the audio:

_Cameraman huffing and puffing_
*Highway Gnar* _(skiing by camera)_: Whoo!
*Highway Gnar* _(coming to a stop)_: Whoo!
*Cameraman:* "Nice turns, man!"
*Highway Gnar* _(in very masculine, testosterone filled voice)_: Yeah!
*Cameraman:* "That's sweet. Ah-_(inaudible)_ turn this off now."

:lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> What really makes this video special is not the skiing, but the audio:
> 
> _Cameraman huffing and puffing_
> *Highway Gnar* _(skiing by camera)_: Whoo!
> ...



Almost sounds like the script for a gay porn movie


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 16, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Almost sounds like the script for a gay porn movie



Highway Star is gay?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2009)

hammer said:


> HS asked for some MA over on EpicSki on this clip:
> 
> http://forums.epicski.com/showthread.php?t=44851&highlight=Highway+Star+fiddle
> 
> ...



Click that link and watch HS video, then watch the the other youtube DF related video. Judging from that HS is no way one of Killingtons top skiers, top complainer maybe


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 16, 2009)

I think this sums up what most people on AZ think of this clown, as Alpinedad over on Epicski said over two years ago:



> You're the perfect skier, the platonic ideal. There's no point to skiing something you already have, so the rest of us are giving up trying. We've assigned a cadre of Bears and Maggots to follow you from run to run, permanently closing each trail you ski after you've been down it, to preserve it for posterity. It can never be skied any better than you have, because by definition, if you've skied it, it has been skied perfectly.
> 
> I assume that was roughly the response you're looking for, since every suggestion for improvement that anyone has made has been met with a defensive justification for why each choice you made was the best possible under those given circumstances, and could only have been implemented by a skier of your lofty skill and experience.
> 
> Whatever. This is tired.


 
Oh so tired!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> What really makes this video special is not the skiing, but the audio:
> 
> _Cameraman huffing and puffing_
> *Highway Gnar* _(skiing by camera)_: Whoo!
> ...



LMAO..he was so far in the backseat..lol


----------



## mondeo (Jan 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Feel free to continue thinking that I ski in the backseat. (even though in the fiddle clip, I was skiing very manky snow and had no other choice)


A little backseat to get some float is one thing, but the ski not being in contact with the snow for half the length of the ski is more than a little backseat.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 16, 2009)

HighWayStar needs to take the perfect turn clinic..


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2009)

Threads like this make me appreciate GSS more.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Threads like this make me appreciate GSS more.





RootDKJ said:


> BAWHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:flag:


----------



## snoseek (Jan 16, 2009)

The turns in that video seemed o.k. to me. Pretty fast and agressive for the trail and conditions no?


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2009)

snoseek said:


> The turns in that video seemed o.k. to me. Pretty fast and agressive for the trail and conditions no?



Like I said very good skiing. Just not great skiing; certainly not worthy of the Highway Gnar chest thumping we constantly see.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Like I said very good skiing. Just not great skiing; certainly not worthy of the Highway Gnar chest thumping we constantly see.



True, I'm sure there are many on this board that ski that more smoothly. Genious Christ would probably be a better username.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Like I said very good skiing. Just not great skiing; certainly not worthy of the Highway Gnar chest thumping we constantly see.



You obviously don't know excellence when you see it.

I mean come on.  You heard the camera man.  'Nice turns man'  'Nice turns'

you even commented on it

:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2009)

Here is deeppurplefan's(who also put up that video) comment on youtube from 2 months ago:-D


*deeppurplefan (2 months ago) Show Hide

Reply
Just in case anybody hasn't figured it out yet, that's 2 feet of untracked, wet, melting natural snow. Very sticky. Trail is also very closed. The skier sits back as he passes the camera, to keep from being pitched on his face due to the slow snow.
*


----------



## powbmps (Jan 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Here is deeppurplefan's(who also put up that video) comment on youtube from 2 months ago:-D
> 
> 
> *deeppurplefan (2 months ago) Show Hide
> ...



Alright, I'm calling out deeppurplefan for a measure-off.  

Perception vs. Reality Clinic.  10:30, top of the Blipper Ship Quad.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Here is deeppurplefan's(who also put up that video) comment on youtube from 2 months ago:-D
> 
> 
> *deeppurplefan (2 months ago) Show Hide
> ...



Or, how about slowing it down and make some decent turns instead of getting in the back seat and attempting to arc GS turns on a trail that steep with rocks and crap snow. haha.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2009)

Newpylong said:


> Or, how about slowing it down and make some decent turns instead of getting in the back seat and attempting to arc GS turns on a trail that steep with rocks and crap snow. haha.



Highwaystar bail out on doing his proprietary Mandatory GS turns?    blasphemy


----------



## Euler (Jan 17, 2009)

Deep Purple fan is HighwayGnar right?  The Highway Star is a song performed by Deep Purple so...

Anyway, I just needed to participate in this enlightened discussion.

Now I have.  I feel better.

Monday I can ski again.

Maybe next year I'll find the $$ so I wont have blackout days and wont feel the need to get caught up in a thread like this.

That is all.


----------



## Superbman (Jan 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I just don't see how this is going to work....you don't have skis.  It is a ski-off afterall.




Did this battle go off yet??   Did that 'snap it's on' sundown showdown happen???  Just curious if these things every really come to fruition.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 18, 2009)

Superbman said:


> Did this battle go off yet??   Did that 'snap it's on' sundown showdown happen???  Just curious if these things every really come to fruition.


What, and ruin HS's mystique of claiming to be better than Bode Miller, Johnny Mosley, and Glen Plake combined, and yet never actually providing evidence that he even skis?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 18, 2009)

HighWayGnar is a claimer..lol


----------



## icedtea (Jan 20, 2009)

highwaystar did not join us on this huckfest of a weekend.


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 20, 2009)

back on topic ... skied the fiddle a couple times this weekend. good snow quality but lots of rock dodging. trail could really use some snowmaking just for a base. it's pretty obvious however at this point that k has no intention of blowing on it or vertigo (headwall and just below the crossover-otherwise fantastic). guess we'll have to wait 'til the next dump. to their credit they did give outer limits a good blow saturday>sunday-absolute velvet.


----------



## newenglandskier1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Alright, I rarely post on this board, but this thread is great. I really can't believe that HS thinks he's one of the best skiers at Killington on any given day. Try top 750. The turns really aren't that great, although there seemed to be plenty of weight on the DH ski. Conditions? You should be able to plow through that heavy sluff on any ski, except maybe race stock GS skis w/o going into the backseat. I Skiied this stuff for a few days straight at the Loaf and had no trouble leaning forward and feeling fairly aggressive. Because I am certainly not a regular here, you guys might think I'm pulling a Highway Star on you. Just take it for what it's worth.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2009)

icedtea said:


> highwaystar did not join us on this huckfest of a weekend.



Really?!?  I'm surprised!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 21, 2009)

icedtea said:


> highwaystar did not join us on this huckfest of a weekend.


 
Probably too busy carving the statue of himself that will be erected at the entrance to Bear Mountain!


----------



## tcharron (Jan 21, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Probably too busy carving the statue of himself that will be erected at the entrance to Bear Mountain!



And, of course, it will be the BEST carved thing at Killington, ever..


----------



## Marc (Jan 21, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Probably too busy carving the statue of himself that will be erected at the entrance to Bear Mountain!



Heh.... erect.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 21, 2009)

Marc said:


> Heh.... erect.


 
That got your goat!


----------



## icedtea (Jan 21, 2009)

be riding friday and saturday to continue the huck fest. . . ski / ride off option still on the table!!!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 21, 2009)

icedtea said:


> be riding friday and saturday to continue the huck fest. . . ski / ride off option still on the table!!!




I'll be up Thurs nite and skiing Fri till Monday. Leave your cell on and I'll hit ya up Fri morning. Maybe HighwayStar will join us for a few runs?


----------



## icedtea (Jan 21, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> I'll be up Thurs nite and skiing Fri till Monday. Leave your cell on and I'll hit ya up Fri morning. Maybe HighwayStar will join us for a few runs?



SWEET! can you believe the dead played the inaugural ball!!! i don't know if i should be happy or scared...i wonder what Owsley would have thought.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 21, 2009)

icedtea said:


> SWEET! can you believe the dead played the inaugural ball!!! i don't know if i should be happy or scared...i wonder what Owsley would have thought.




Yeah, kinda freaky.  Here's the setlist. Kinda surprised there was no "US Blues" or "Throwing Stones." Here ya go:

dancin' in the streets
uncle johns band
sugar magnolias
eyes of the world

break (words from joe biden)

the wheel
touch of grey
box of rain


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2009)

tcharron said:


> And, of course, it will be the BEST carved thing at Killington, ever..



Or atleast top 30   :lol:


----------



## ozzy (Jan 21, 2009)

icedtea said:


> SWEET! can you believe the dead played the inaugural ball!!! i don't know if i should be happy or scared...i wonder what Owsley would have thought.



Didn't the Garcia Band play the Clinton Inaugural?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 22, 2009)

HighwayGnar where are you?


----------



## icedtea (Jan 22, 2009)

ozzy said:


> Didn't the Garcia Band play the Clinton Inaugural?



not sure... i was only 10 in 1993. Damn so long ago. Why oh why must we become real people with real jobs......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 22, 2009)

icedtea said:


> not sure... i was only 10 in 1993. Damn so long ago. Why oh why must we become real people with real jobs......



You can always be a skibum..


----------



## icedtea (Jan 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You can always be a skibum..



did that for awhile.....

tuna and mac and cheese got old. i would love to become the environmental compliance officer at a resort. probably be my dream job. (even if it was at sundown) :razz:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 22, 2009)

icedtea said:


> did that for awhile.....
> 
> tuna and mac and cheese got old. i would love to become the environmental compliance officer at a resort. probably be my dream job. (even if it was at sundown) :razz:



Tru-dat..I don't miss having $10 to last me 4 days till my next meager paycheck..and living with a bunch of smelling roommates..I do miss the daily doses of coldsmoke MT POwder..


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 22, 2009)

Bump, for the discussion here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/57311-...-million-dollar-improvements-09-10-wow-3.html


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 24, 2009)

Bump, because we really need to talk about skiing the fiddle some more....and if they will make snow on it finally.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 24, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Bump, because we really need to talk about skiing the fiddle some more....and if they will make snow on it finally.




What's to talk about that hasn't been said 1000 times before?


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Highway Star (Aug 24, 2009)

Geoff said:


> What's to talk about?



- how awesome Devil's Fiddle would be with some snowmaking?


----------



## ski220 (Aug 24, 2009)

Actually I always thought that Devil's Fiddle didn't have much besides a steep headwall.  It flattens out way to fast.  Putting a lift up it and wasting money blowing a lot of snow on it was a drain on the mountain.  Resources that could be better used elsewhere.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2009)

ski220 said:


> Actually I always thought that Devil's Fiddle didn't have much besides a steep headwall.  It flattens out way to fast.  Putting a lift up it and wasting money blowing a lot of snow on it was a drain on the mountain.  Resources that could be better used elsewhere.



might want to duck

:lol:

your opinion would be quite unpopular around here.  

I'm not a Killington skier, but have skied there many many times and I've always liked the Fiddle better than OL.  Does it flatten out quickly?  Yes, but the different fall lines and ledge exposures makes it a far more interesting trail......to me.   As others have mentioned, it's a killer option in the spring when everything else is hard as a rock.  Without snowmaking it can't make it very late into the season


----------



## ski220 (Aug 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> the different fall lines and ledge exposures makes it a far more interesting trail......
> Without snowmaking it can't make it very late into the season



Can be a very interesting trail.  And without snowmaking I wonder if it could be skiable at all.  Off season it looks like boulder field.  Makes one think "Is that skiable?".


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2009)

ski220 said:


> Can be a very interesting trail.  And without snowmaking I wonder if it could be skiable at all.  Off season it looks like boulder field.  Makes one think "Is that skiable?".



It varies from year to year.   Last year, it didn't have much of a window when it wasn't really rocky and it was in pretty tough shape when things warmed up in early March.  The year before, it was really nice in March.


----------



## skiadikt (Aug 25, 2009)

way more interesting than ol. after the upper section, it makes a turn and dips & rolls with one last steep. as has been said, it's a great spring skiing trail since it faces southeast and is the first to soften. they should blow snow on it again. my skis would appreciate it ...


----------



## icedtea (Aug 25, 2009)

the liftline and the small sections of woods between DF and the liftline could be epic if they would just trim some of the brush


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 25, 2009)

Ski220 is in competition with Mondeo for Killington's most uninformed poster!


----------



## icedtea (Aug 25, 2009)

ski220 said:


> Can be a very interesting trail.  And without snowmaking I wonder if it could be skiable at all.  Off season it looks like boulder field.  Makes one think "Is that skiable?".



Oh it is skiable...use your rockers if you are afraid of a Kmart shred!!


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 25, 2009)

ski220 said:


> Actually I always thought that Devil's Fiddle didn't have much besides a steep headwall.  It flattens out way to fast.  Putting a lift up it and wasting money blowing a lot of snow on it was a drain on the mountain.  Resources that could be better used elsewhere.



Absolutely not. Snowmaking is necessary around the time frame of opening Bear to get a decent base on the trail. It's not feasable to keep it open with just natural snow - pipes were laid there for a reason.

The lift was unnecessary though.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 25, 2009)

The lift was needed back in the early 80's when it was installed.  They had the sunrise triple coming up for route 4, and not another quad chair anywhere on the mountain.  It was badly needed capacity on an exciting new trail pod.  Then they converted the bear triple to a quad, and installed the SPQ, and added a bunch of trails at bear.  Bear was the spot with reasonable lift capacity through most of the 80's.....everything else was overcrowded double/triple chairs.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 26, 2009)

So, lets get this thread back on track....

Does any have any great stories about skiing the fiddle back in the day?


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 26, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> So, lets get this thread back on track....
> 
> Does any have any great stories about skiing the fiddle back in the day?


 
I fell off the "knob" before they blasted it!


----------



## Geoff (Aug 26, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> So, lets get this thread back on track....
> 
> Does any have any great stories about skiing the fiddle back in the day?



BMMC 2000 was pretty fun.  Fiddle was covered edge-to-edge with nice soft mush bumps on a bluebird spring day.   I spent several hours doing Fiddle, stop for a beer for the lift ride, Fiddle, stop for a beer for the lift ride...   It was physical enough that I was burning it off at the same rate it was going down my throat.

I once hit the metal pole at the entrance to the Fiddle lift corral at speed.   The corral used to be a straight shot to the lift so you'd keep your speed up on the Fiddle runout and coast all the way to the chair.   Some herb was milling around and walked in front of the corral entrance I had lined up for.   I didn't quite make the next corral entrance and straddled the pole.   I had bruised ribs from that for a few weeks.

It used to be cool watching Wadhams doing his signature daffy/twister/spread off the cliff band back in the mid-1980's.   All the OL bumpers used to flock there when it was the first thing to soften.   Donna Weinbrecht.  Mogul Maggie.   Frank, BJ, and crew in that neon Club A gear.  Turbo Turner doing spectacular crashes.  Pretty high skill level considering everybody was self-taught and working out how to do it.  No mountain school training and ramp camp back then.  High Pressure Dave serving screwdrivers out of a colostomy bag hanging from that home-built camper parked next to the Fiddle Quad was always a sight.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 16, 2009)

Timely bump.  Now that Killington is in terrain expansion mode, do they have any idea where Devil's Fiddle fits into the mix?  Do they have any snowmaking budget for it?  Spinmaster?


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 16, 2009)

From this year's AZ challenge:

*Highway Star**:* Why hasn't there been snowmaking on Devil's Fiddle for the last few years? Without any doubt, Devil's Fiddle is the best trail at Killington, and quite possibly the best expert trail in the northeast. Historically, it has been a snowmaking trail due to the southeastern exposure, and rocky nature. It also used to be much wider at the bottom before it was allowed to grow in. Cutting back the brush, making snow, and perhaps incorporating the old lift line and nearby glades with it would make for one amazing expert skiing area. It doesn't even need to be that much snowmaking, just enough to set a base.

(Geoff) Devils Fiddle provides fantastic southeast-facing terrain that is always the first thing to soften in March and April when the rest of the resort is frozen concrete. It was designed as a snowmaking trail and is rarely skiable on natural snow. Are there plans to blow snow on it and make this attraction available to your customers again? 

*Chris Nyberg : *HS – Thanks for the feedback on Devils Fiddle. Agreed, that region provides a very unique experience that can be improved upon. The last 2 years nature has provided Killington with above average snowfall, particularly 07/08 when we were able to open Outer Limits on natural snow. That was a good day! The amount of natural snow on some runs is a decision driver that the Mountain Operations crew uses to determine where to focus their snowmaking efforts. Jeff Temple, the Director of Mountain Operations and his team will evaluate this run and the snowmaking needs once we get into production on Bear and make the call. My guess, most likely they will get on it unless this winter is mild and low snow in which case snowmaking will be concentrated on primary runs.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Timely bump.  Now that Killington is in terrain expansion mode, do they have any idea where Devil's Fiddle fits into the mix?  Do they have any snowmaking budget for it?  Spinmaster?





Highway Star said:


> From this year's AZ challenge:
> 
> *Highway Star**:* Why hasn't there been snowmaking on Devil's Fiddle for the last few years? Without any doubt, Devil's Fiddle is the best trail at Killington, and quite possibly the best expert trail in the northeast. Historically, it has been a snowmaking trail due to the southeastern exposure, and rocky nature. It also used to be much wider at the bottom before it was allowed to grow in. Cutting back the brush, making snow, and perhaps incorporating the old lift line and nearby glades with it would make for one amazing expert skiing area. It doesn't even need to be that much snowmaking, just enough to set a base.
> 
> ...



I read that as unfortunately, the Fiddle is very low on the snowmaking list, and will probably be (if at all) last on the list, after they've got their core trails covered with a base depth they feel is adequate, and then hit the other, non core trails with some gun time.  Then if they're not into a constant battle to resurface because of an uncooperative mothernature, they'll light up the Fiddle (as long as the pipes passed the test).

All I know is that the last time they made snow on the Fiddle (in March maybe 4 or 5 seasons ago) the stuff the guns laid down from the top to just about the flat was AWESOME!


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 16, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I read that as unfortunately, the Fiddle is very low on the snowmaking list, and will probably be (if at all) last on the list, after they've got their core trails covered with a base depth they feel is adequate, and then hit the other, non core trails with some gun time. Then if they're not into a constant battle to resurface because of an uncooperative mothernature, they'll light up the Fiddle (as long as the pipes passed the test).


 
Thank you captain obvious.

I was more curious if Tom Horrocks may have some updated information to share with us other than a "maybe".


----------



## skiadikt (Dec 16, 2009)

not even in the picture. latest from tom on the insider blog:

We’ll be opening the Ramshead area this weekend, including Caper, Easy Street and Header trails.

With colder temperatures moving in this week, we’ll be able to continue snowmaking and move toward the Needle’s Eye and Bear Mountain areas. We are currently planning to have both open sometime during Christmas week, focusing snowmaking on the following trails:

• Lower High Road
• Cruise Control
• Skyeburst
• Gateway
• Bear Claw

Pending weather conditions, snowmaking will progress into the Sunrise area and down toward Skyeship base area on Great Eastern. We hope to have both those areas open sometime between Christmas and New Year’s. From there, we’ll continue filling in trails such as Needle’s Eye, Dream Maker, Outer Limits, Wildfire, Superstar, Downdraft and Double Dipper. Again, this is all pending weather and snow conditions.

based on his time table that would take us up to mlk. that still leaves devil's fiddle, vertigo, ovation, conclusion and the halfpipe. if all goes well i'd suspect they plan on blowing most of those trails. however opening weekend, when i asked jeff temple about the fiddle, he said "not if i'm still resurfacing rime in january". at that point he already blown rime a couple times and had to give it additional blows since. read what you like into it ...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Thank you captain obvious.
> 
> I was more curious if Tom Horrocks may have some updated information to share with us other than a "maybe".



Get over it HS, as much as the Fiddle is a great trail (and it is IMHO), it's not a marquee trail at K.  OL and with the chair right there and the deck at Bear right there is a BUSINESS DESCISION priority.  The Fiddle is a luxury extra.

You really have to start thinking about operational questions from the business side of things, and aside from some internet buzz, would K see a favorable return on a Fiddle snowmakign investment greater then the buzz it gets with online reports of folks poaching the cliff after a good storm????


----------



## ta&idaho (Dec 16, 2009)

Kinda funny to see this thread and this thread going on at the same time.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 16, 2009)

ta&idaho said:


> Kinda funny to see this thread and this thread going on at the same time.



You don't often ski on natural snow on a low elevation slope that faces southeast.  

The humor I see in the sour grapes day tripper "I won't go because there is no good natural snow" is that northern Vermont had been hammered in the last week and has quite a bit of natural snow.  I guess it's much easier to sit at your desk bitching about bad snow than to find out where the skiing is good and get out and ski it.

http://www.famousinternetskiers.com/trip-reports/09-10/the-labyrinth/


----------



## Puck it (Dec 16, 2009)

I can't believe Superstar has not seen a gun yet. WTF.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Thank you captain obvious.
> 
> I was more curious if Tom Horrocks may have some updated information to share with us other than a "maybe".



Are you on crack? The place wasn't even open for Thanksgiving and is scrambling now to get the runs in K Basin open and you think they are going to make snow on the Fiddle?


----------



## skiingsnow (Dec 16, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I can't believe Superstar has not seen a gun yet. WTF.



Snowmaking starts tomorrow on Superstar.

http://www.killington.com/winter/beast/blog/authors/tom/snow-at-our-fingertips-and


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 17, 2009)

Newpylong said:


> Are you on crack? The place wasn't even open for Thanksgiving and is scrambling now to get the runs in K Basin open and you think they are going to make snow on the Fiddle?


 
It's a legitimate question with legitimate timing.  I'm curious if they have enough left in the budget to get around to trails like Devil's Fiddle, Conclusion, Vertigo and Ovation...or not.  I'm not even asking for a major snowmaking effort.....just enough icey base to cover up all the rocks and keep them skiable on natural snow for the remainder of the season.

And why do you care anyway, you don't even ski at Killington.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 17, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I can't believe Superstar has not seen a gun yet. WTF.


 
Superstar will probably be open this weekend...


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> It's a legitimate question with legitimate timing.  I'm curious if they have enough left in the budget to get around to trails like Devil's Fiddle, Conclusion, Vertigo and Ovation...or not.  I'm not even asking for a major snowmaking effort.....just enough icey base to cover up all the rocks and keep them skiable on natural snow for the remainder of the season.
> 
> And why do you care anyway, you don't even ski at Killington.




I don't?  I've been 6 times already this year and I don't even have a pass there anyway. This is the first year I haven't had a pass at Killington, as I have moved...

I can answer your question for you though, although I am just not sure what wasn't clear from the mountain's answer.

- If all of the major runs and secondary runs get covered, it will see snowmaking. I don't see it happening given the late jump this year. But who knows, they are expanding very rapidly...


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 6, 2010)

So, it's early january.........the only two snowmaking trails that haven't seen it yet are vertigo and devil's fiddle.  Will they see snowmaking?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> So, it's early january.........the only two snowmaking trails that haven't seen it yet are vertigo and devil's fiddle.  Will they see snowmaking?



If they don't with the forcast of cold, relatively tranquil air for the next 10 days or so, then the Fiddle's pipes will likely remain empty for another season


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 6, 2010)

drjeff said:


> If they don't with the forcast of cold, relatively tranquil air for the next 10 days or so, then the Fiddle's pipe will likely remain empty for another season


 
Well, I certainly hope they get after it soon.  This is the perfect time to lay down a base that will ensure it stays open more often, assuming we get more snow than rain (lol).  I really dislike how it gets down to rocks soooo fast on the lower half in the bumps, without the snowmaking.


----------



## moguler6 (Jan 6, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> So, it's early january.........the only two snowmaking trails that haven't seen it yet are vertigo and devil's fiddle.  Will they see snowmaking?



And Valley Plunge :grin:

If they are still planning on seeding bumps on Vertigo they will blow on it.  Personally I hope they don't blow on Fiddle.  I prefer the thin cover to the man made ice, which Killington seems to be blowing lots of this year.  If they do, they'll only blow on skiers left and leave the other side natural.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 6, 2010)

moguler6 said:


> And Valley Plunge :grin:
> 
> If they are still planning on seeding bumps on Vertigo they will blow on it.  Personally I hope they don't blow on Fiddle.  I prefer the thin cover to the man made ice, which Killington seems to be blowing lots of this year.  If they do, they'll only blow on skiers left and leave the other side natural.



I doubt the pipes on Valley Plunge are even energized. I haven't seen em used in 20 years since I've been skiing there.


----------



## frankm938 (Jan 6, 2010)

moguler6 said:


> And Valley Plunge :grin:
> 
> If they are still planning on seeding bumps on Vertigo they will blow on it.  Personally I hope they don't blow on Fiddle.  I prefer the thin cover to the man made ice, which Killington seems to be blowing lots of this year.  If they do, they'll only blow on skiers left and leave the other side natural.



+1   The fiddle has been great so far this year and there is plenty of base so no need to blow on it.  blow vertigo and seed the bumps


----------



## mondeo (Jan 6, 2010)

moguler6 said:


> And Valley Plunge :grin:
> 
> If they are still planning on seeding bumps on Vertigo they will blow on it. Personally I hope they don't blow on Fiddle. I prefer the thin cover to the man made ice, which Killington seems to be blowing lots of this year. If they do, they'll only blow on skiers left and leave the other side natural.


Trail report says tonight/tomorrow for Vertigo...


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 6, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> +1 The fiddle has been great so far this year and there is plenty of base so no need to blow on it.


 
Really?  I've always thought the bump lines skied better with enough manmade base to cover the rocks.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 6, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> Really? I've always thought the bump lines skied better with enough manmade base to cover the rocks.


I'll take rocks here and there over the type of base K lays down.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 6, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'll take rocks here and there over the type of base K lays down.


 
Here and there? You clearly haven't been skiing the fiddle much the last few years. Once it gets skied and and bumps form on the lower part, it becomes a minefield of rocks. The upper skiers right might be skiing great, but the lower section will then be all rocks. While I can ski bumps while dodging rocks much better than the average person, I've got better things to do. I'll never trash skis skiing bumps.

All it needs is 2-3 ft of snowmaking on the lower part and upper skiers left.  Once the bumps form and some natural falls on it, it will ski the same as a pure natural snow trail, but without the rocks....lol.


----------



## frankm938 (Jan 6, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> Here and there? You clearly haven't been skiing the fiddle much the last few years. Once it gets skied and and bumps form on the lower part, it becomes a minefield of rocks. The upper skiers right might be skiing great, but the lower section will then be all rocks. While I can ski bumps while dodging rocks much better than the average person, I've got better things to do. I'll never trash skis skiing bumps.
> 
> All it needs is 2-3 ft of snowmaking on the lower part and upper skiers left.  Once the bumps form and some natural falls on it, it will ski the same as a pure natural snow trail, but without the rocks....lol.



i skied it everyday last week and it was great because the snow stuck to the trail instead of sliding off an icy snowmaking base.  the snow was soft all week and i didnt hit any rocks.  i agree that when the rocks pop up at the bottom of the trail, then snowmaking would be nice.  but it doesnt need anything on the upper part of the trail.
arent you holding and extreme skiing clinic this winter?   if they cover all the rocks, and drops on the upper part of the fiddle, it wont be very extreme


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 6, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> i skied it everyday last week and it was great because the snow stuck to the trail instead of sliding off an icy snowmaking base. the snow was soft all week and i didnt hit any rocks. i agree that when the rocks pop up at the bottom of the trail, then snowmaking would be nice. but it doesnt need anything on the upper part of the trail.
> arent you holding and extreme skiing clinic this winter? if they cover all the rocks, and drops on the upper part of the fiddle, it wont be very extreme


 
Well that's great. Guess you didn't notice the major ice crust from the rain roughly 10 days ago.  It then snowed ~13" two days later.  Which means that any snow on the fiddle was there because of the wind being right for it.  Not because of snowmaking vs. non-snowmaking base.


----------



## millerm277 (Jan 6, 2010)

Newpylong said:


> I doubt the pipes on Valley Plunge are even energized. I haven't seen em used in 20 years since I've been skiing there.



The pipes on Valley Plunge are abandoned, that's been confirmed by Killington in the past. They can theoretically make snow on it by dragging hoses from GE.....yeah, it's never going to happen.

Lower Pipe Dream I believe is abandoned as well, but I don't know that for a fact.


----------



## frankm938 (Jan 6, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> Well that's great. Guess you didn't notice the major ice crust from the rain roughly 10 days ago.  It then snowed ~13" two days later.  Which means that any snow on the fiddle was there because of the wind being right for it.  Not because of snowmaking vs. non-snowmaking base.



major ice crust???   there was no crust, i know because i skied it all day and was glad that they hadnt blown an icy base that the 14" of dry light powder would have blown off of.  no crust on the golf course (upper OL under the lift) and no crust on bowling alley either.      trees were great as well...  shouldve been there


----------



## tcharron (Jan 6, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> Here and there? You clearly haven't been skiing the fiddle much the last few years. Once it gets skied and and bumps form on the lower part, it becomes a minefield of rocks. The upper skiers right might be skiing great, but the lower section will then be all rocks. While I can ski bumps while dodging rocks much better than the average person, I've got better things to do. I'll never trash skis skiing bumps.
> 
> All it needs is 2-3 ft of snowmaking on the lower part and upper skiers left.  Once the bumps form and some natural falls on it, it will ski the same as a pure natural snow trail, but without the rocks....lol.



I KNEW it wouldn't take long for HS to go all dick again.

First off.  NO, it's not getting snowmaking, OBV.

Second.  Dude, move.  Far away.  Someplace where you can truely shine and be the uber skier you obviously are.  And for the love of god, stop hanging out with us losers, and go play with the uber people.

Did I mention, STFU?


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 7, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> major ice crust??? there was no crust, i know because i skied it all day and was glad that they hadnt blown an icy base that the 14" of dry light powder would have blown off of. no crust on the golf course (upper OL under the lift) and no crust on bowling alley either. trees were great as well... shouldve been there


 
Sorry, I was over at pico skiing the untracked.....

Anyway, not sure if you were at Killington 12/26-27, but it rained pretty good overnight and was warm on sunday the 27th. It set up overnight and then the snow started falling on it mid day monday. Everywhere at Killington/Pico had ice under that 13" on tuesday 12/29. The top of pico had 3 ft drifts and spots blown off to sheer ice, on the natural snow trails. I guess it shouldn't be called a "crust", because it was just pretty damn solid ice. I certainly never broke through it.

On Sunday 1/3/10, when another 13" was reported, quite a few spots were again blown off to this ice layer formed on 12/28, including the top of Devil's Fiddle.  That storm had a very odd wind direction, almost to the west, which blasted the snow off the top of the fiddle closing it for the next few days.

The fiddle faces southeast and is generally protected from the brunt of winds. It naturally collects a large amount of natural snow from most storms, regardless of the condition of the base snow. Enough to get open, but not enough to keep the rocks from sticking out at the bottom most of the time.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 7, 2010)

tcharron said:


> I KNEW it wouldn't take long for HS to go all dick again.
> 
> First off. NO, it's not getting snowmaking, OBV.
> 
> ...


 

What did I ever do to this guy? Or does he just not like my style? :blink:

I think it's pretty clear at this point that Devil's Fiddle will see snowmaking in the next few days, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 7, 2010)

I always laugh when everyone gets bent out of shape by you HS. Cant handle the heat get out of the kitchen if you ask me.


----------



## frankm938 (Jan 7, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> Sorry, I was over at pico skiing the untracked.....
> 
> Anyway, not sure if you were at Killington 12/26-27, but it rained pretty good overnight and was warm on sunday the 27th. It set up overnight and then the snow started falling on it mid day monday. Everywhere at Killington/Pico had ice under that 13" on tuesday 12/29. The top of pico had 3 ft drifts and spots blown off to sheer ice, on the natural snow trails. I guess it shouldn't be called a "crust", because it was just pretty damn solid ice. I certainly never broke through it.
> 
> ...



i was there and made 7 laps on the fiddle with clifford, bobsled and pistol pete before we saw a track other than ours.  the entire trail had 14" and many places had much more (we were able to hit the big drop staight on which you cant do unless there is plenty of coverage)  
id like to see snowmking on the bottom, but i hope they leave the steep part alone.


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 7, 2010)

as per today's k insider, no mention of the fiddle. mention continuing snowmaking on ol, double dipper, superpipe and dreammaker terrain park. doesn't look good ...

Posted by Tom Horrocks  on January 7, 2010

Imagine swath of snow 66 feet wide and stretching for 100 miles. Or enough snow to bury a football field more than 600 feet deep. That’s how much snow we produced here at Killington with the world’s Most Extensive Snowmaking System during the month of December. 

At any given time during the month of December, we had more than 250 snow guns in operation pumping out more than 7,500 gallons of water per minute. In fact, we produced more snow in December than we have for the same month in the past five years. The efforts put forth by our snowmaking and mountain operations team allowed us to expand our open terrain significantly, to the point where we now have more than 70 miles of open trails.

But we’re not done yet! Snowmaking continues on Outer Limits and Double Dipper today and throughout our 71 mile trail network, including resurfacing on Skyelark. Plus, we’re making snow for the Superpipe at Bear Mountain. Snowmaking will also return to Dream Maker this weekend as we stockpile snow for the terrain park, which Rosey and his team hope to have opened for MLK weekend.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 7, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> i was there and made 7 laps on the fiddle with clifford, bobsled and pistol pete before we saw a track other than ours.


 
Was it open, or closed....?  :wink:


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 7, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> Was it open, or closed....?  :wink:



HaHaHa..good one!


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 7, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> HaHaHa..good one!


 
I ask because, IIRC, frank has prior experience with closed trails and his pass's status.....


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 7, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> Was it open, or closed....?  :wink:





Highway Star said:


> I ask because, IIRC, frank has prior experience with closed trails and his pass's status.....



I am laughting with you.  I know Frank's reputation for finding good powder on the mountain.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 7, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> I am laughting with you. I know Frank's reputation for finding good powder on the mountain.


 
I passed up a number of poaches that Tuesday because I didn't want to lose my pass with 5 more ski days left in vacation...


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 7, 2010)

Incredible that this post  has reached 30 pages discussing snowmaking on one trail at a mountain with “the world’s Most Extensive Snowmaking System”.  Quit bitchin and find something you like on the "more than 70 miles of open trails"


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 7, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> I passed up a number of poaches that Tuesday because I didn't want to lose my pass with 5 more ski days left in vacation...



I don't blame you, but you pose a very good quesiton......Is a good poach on Devil's Fiddle worth losing a day pass?  Would you take the risk knowing that it was the best snow on the mountain that day?


----------



## frankm938 (Jan 7, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> I don't blame you, but you pose a very good quesiton......Is a good poach on Devil's Fiddle worth losing a day pass?  Would you take the risk knowing that it was the best snow on the mountain that day?



it wasnt a poach.  OL was closed and when we went to take a look at the fiddle to see if it was open there werent any ropes up.  it may have been an oversite by the ski patrol but i wasnt going to go report that the rope wasnt up.  it stayed that way for a couple more days before they finally put up a rope to close it.  i didnt ski it once the rope was up.  (not worth risking my pass)


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 7, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> Incredible that this post has reached 30 pages discussing snowmaking on one trail at a mountain with “the world’s Most Extensive Snowmaking System”. Quit bitchin and find something you like on the "more than 70 miles of open trails"


 
What's actually incredible is that Devil's Fiddle is the best trail at Killington, and yet the last for them to make snow on, if at all.  I'd trade snowmaking on devil's fiddle for any of many other trails.....


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 7, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> What's actually incredible is that Devil's Fiddle is the best trail at Killington, and yet the last for them to make snow on, if at all.  I'd trade snowmaking on devil's fiddle for any of many other trails.....



i'd certainly trade it for east fall or double dipper.


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 7, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> it wasnt a poach.  OL was closed and when we went to take a look at the fiddle to see if it was open there werent any ropes up.  it may have been an oversite by the ski patrol but i wasnt going to go report that the rope wasnt up.  it stayed that way for a couple more days before they finally put up a rope to close it.  i didnt ski it once the rope was up.  (not worth risking my pass)



yeah there was no rope tuesday or wednesday. but it was roped i think thursday. when i saw a ski patroller at the top of bear, i asked him why it was now closed and he said it wasn't supposed to have been opened those days and said that it had been opened by "customers". i thought it skied great those days. didn't ski it once the rope went back up on it and i didn't ski sunday.


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't follow the nuances of the one-man Devil's Fiddle-snowmaking debate, but the gist seems to be that the bottom portion could use some additional snow to fill in rocky areas.  Here's a solution: why don't they build another lift, accessing only the top portion of Devil's Fiddle, with downloading on the Bear Mountain Quad?  Highway Star, can you drop up some plans?  Maybe then you could beat two dead horses with one thread...


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 7, 2010)

Post #300! 

This thread delivers!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> What's actually incredible is that Devil's Fiddle is the best trail at Killington, and yet the last for them to make snow on, if at all.  I'd trade snowmaking on devil's fiddle for any of many other trails.....



agreed

Not a K skier these days, but Devils Fiddle has always been my favorite trail there.  Never understood why everyone always wanted to ski Outer Limits when Fiddle is clearly better.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote of the day from K-zone!!!!



			
				MrsG said:
			
		

> By the way, rode the Needles chair with Mr. *Horrocks* (nice to meet you) - I think he was quite surprised when I introduced myself . . . *he mentioned that he's working on "the snowmaking decision makers" to get some snow blowing on the Fiddle!  *He also mentioned that they have made more snow this December than in the last five years combined . . . now, I'm not sure if that means five Decembers combined or seasons . . . still a major effort and I thank Killington for a good job . . .


----------



## mondeo (Jan 8, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> agreed
> 
> Not a K skier these days, but Devils Fiddle has always been my favorite trail there. Never understood why everyone always wanted to ski Outer Limits when Fiddle is clearly better.


I prefer OL as a bump run, just for the consistency of the pitch. Powder day, I'll take the Fiddle.

Though my favorite trail is Needle's lift line. Nothing spectacular about it in any way, just fun and interesting.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow.  I happened across this thread because I saw my video from 1994 featured at the beginning.  I'm glad I read through it - pretty amusing.

B-Stead


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 12, 2010)

What's that????



			
				Originally Posted by Jeff Temple said:
			
		

> _"Seeding bumps on Conclusion, Vertigo seeded next. *Setting up DF*, Lower East Fall on am, Highline pm. Nat t's being groomed for new bumps..."_


 
I am very excited to ski this weekend......


----------



## powbmps (Jan 12, 2010)

If they are "setting up", what are the chances they will blow tonight?


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 12, 2010)

powbmps said:


> If they are "setting up", what are the chances they will blow tonight?


 
Trails report shows the Fiddle closed with snowmaking.....so hopefully we'll get confirmation in the afternoon on hill reports.....


----------



## SpinmasterK (Jan 12, 2010)

We charged the system earlier today, but had to go in and replace a few hydrants. Just spoke with Snowmaking Control, guns are going on DF tonight. Ski Patrol will evaluate in the morning and hopefully get it open as son as conditions permit. Plan is to keep snowmaking going though Thursday, and then maybe back on for the weekend if needed. Crews are trying to keep the snow pretty dry and fill in select places.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 12, 2010)

SpinmasterK said:


> We charged the system earlier today, but had to go in and replace a few hydrants. Just spoke with Snowmaking Control, guns are going on DF tonight. Ski Patrol will evaluate in the morning and hopefully get it open as son as conditions permit. Plan is to keep snowmaking going though Thursday, and then maybe back on for the weekend if needed. Crews are trying to keep the snow pretty dry and fill in select places.


 
Sweeeeet! Good to hear!

Imho.....I would make snow on it through Friday and cut the guns off Saturday morning.....snowmaking while the trail is open and crowded might be a bit sketchy.....it's not OL or Vertigo...


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 12, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> Sweeeeet!  Good to hear!



Congratulations....the squeeky wheel gets the grease.  Thanks for all the noise.  I too will enjoy DF this weekend!


----------



## powbmps (Jan 12, 2010)

Can I enjoy it tomorrow?


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 12, 2010)

Honestly, if this isn't the management listening I don't know what is... given the late start of the season they have done a remarkable job expanding and including the Fiddle is just awesome.


----------



## frankm938 (Jan 12, 2010)

SpinmasterK said:


> We charged the system earlier today, but had to go in and replace a few hydrants. Just spoke with Snowmaking Control, guns are going on DF tonight. Ski Patrol will evaluate in the morning and hopefully get it open as son as conditions permit. Plan is to keep snowmaking going though Thursday, and then maybe back on for the weekend if needed. Crews are trying to keep the snow pretty dry and fill in select places.



dry snow and filling in select places...  sounds like they understand that the fiddle isnt OL.  So many options this wknd (fiddle, OL, seeded bumps on vertigo).  cant wait to hit it!!


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 12, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> dry snow and filling in select places...  sounds like they understand that the fiddle isnt OL.  So many options this wknd (fiddle, OL, seeded bumps on vertigo).  cant wait to hit it!!



Sounds like a good weekend for an extreme ski clinic.....Highway Star?........


----------



## mondeo (Jan 12, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> dry snow and filling in select places...  sounds like they understand that the fiddle isnt OL.  So many options this wknd (fiddle, OL, seeded bumps on vertigo).  cant wait to hit it!!


Gah, blackout.


----------



## frankm938 (Jan 12, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Sounds like a good weekend for an extreme ski clinic.....Highway Star?........



do az'ers get a discount for the clinic?


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 12, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> do az'ers get a discount for the clinic?



Only the ladyz...;-)


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Congratulations....the squeeky wheel gets the grease.  Thanks for all the noise.  I too will enjoy DF this weekend!



:lol: You mean they did this all for Highway Gnar? Cool.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Gah, blackout.



Must be a high level management subliminal marketing descision to convert blackout passholders to full passholders for next season  :lol:

Seriously though, kudos to K for stepping upto the plate and working to bring the beast back!  I'm guessing now that they final step in the "re-beastification" will have folks watching to see just how deep Supe gets burried in the coming weeks.


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 13, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Congratulations....the squeeky wheel gets the grease.  Thanks for all the noise.  I too will enjoy DF this weekend!



certainly seems they've listened.



drjeff said:


> Seriously though, kudos to K for stepping upto the plate and working to bring the beast back!  I'm guessing now that they final step in the "re-beastification" will have folks watching to see just how deep Supe gets burried in the coming weeks.



agree. while i'd love a return to memorial weekend, would be happy to see them extend the season another week or two, say to may 9 or 16.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 13, 2010)

From the reports over on www.killingtonzone.com devil's fiddle is open with ongoing snowmaking.......woot!!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> From the reports over on www.killingtonzone.com devil's fiddle is open with ongoing snowmaking.......woot!!!



Pretty cool. I know this was important to you HS. Enjoy it. Hope to check it out in the coming weeks.


----------

